# Where can I get the incidence rate by age cohort?



## Brendan Burgess (13 Nov 2021)

The CSO gives this information, but without knowing how many are in each age group, I don't know the incidence rate. 





__





						COVID-19 Deaths and Cases Statistics - CSO - Central Statistics Office
					






					www.cso.ie


----------



## Leo (15 Nov 2021)

Weekly case stats here.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (15 Nov 2021)

Leo said:


> Weekly case stats here.


The November figures will be the ones that will be looked at in detail. I didn't realise we were encountering that many deaths.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Nov 2021)

Hi Leo

It's the rate I am looking for.  

_More than a third (34%) of cases were among people aged 25-44 while one in ten (10%) cases was in those aged 65 and over._

But what percentage of the population is in those age groups? 

If 10% of the population are aged over 65, then the rate is as expected.


----------



## Sophrosyne (15 Nov 2021)

[broken link removed]

Week 44, 2021 COVID-19 Epidemiology Team

08/11/2021

Scroll to page 9 for age-specific incidence report.


----------



## Leo (16 Nov 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Leo
> 
> It's the rate I am looking for.
> 
> ...


Ah, OK, you can get that from CSO numbers.

So what you're seeing is 34% of cases in ~30% of the population who should be better equipped to resist it, and 10% of cases in 13% of the population who have much weaker immune systems. That points to the 25-44 year olds being less cautious and mixing more which isn't a surprise.


----------



## Purple (17 Nov 2021)

Leo said:


> Weekly case stats here.


It's interesting that between the 6th of August and the 29th of October cases went up 40% but the percentage of those over 65 who were infected increased from 4% to 10%, so a 250% increase within that age group. Is it in fact older people who are behaving irresponsibly and need to change their behaviour?
Table 2 is also interesting. It shows that over 65's account for 167 of the 179 deaths in October and that nobody under the age of 44 has died of Covid since mid February.
Is it time to refocus on those who are actually vulnerable and make sure they are protected? Should we be advising those over 75 who share a household with young people to wear a mask at home?


----------



## Leo (17 Nov 2021)

Purple said:


> Is it time to refocus on those who are actually vulnerable and make sure they are protected? Should we be advising those over 75 who share a household with young people to wear a mask at home?


I think that's a good idea, particularly with the increase in house calls to be expected over the Christmas period.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Nov 2021)

Sophrosyne said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Week 44, 2021 COVID-19 Epidemiology Team



Sop, that is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Nov 2021)

19-24 year olds have 8 cases per 1,000 in the latest week.
whereas my age group, 55-64 has almost 5 cases per 1,000 

That is not a huge difference to justify any different behaviour.

I wonder how it's so low in the 85+ category?  Did the earlier waves kill off the most vulnerable? 

Or have they got the booster by now?


----------



## Purple (18 Nov 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> 19-24 year olds have 8 cases per 1,000 in the latest week.
> whereas my age group, 55-64 has almost 5 cases per 1,000
> 
> That is not a huge difference to justify any different behaviour.


Your age group are obviously out drinking and carousing.


----------



## Leo (19 Nov 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I wonder how it's so low in the 85+ category? Did the earlier waves kill off the most vulnerable?
> 
> Or have they got the booster by now?


85+ would have been offered a booster by now, but they also have the most to lose so also likely being a lot more cautious.


----------

